# Jersey Shore Nickname Generator



## Gordon Nore (Dec 28, 2009)

Try this...

http://www.unlikelywords.com/2009/12/08/jersey-shore-nickname-generator/

{signed}

"The Bicep"


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://www.unlikelywords.com/2009/12/08/jersey-shore-nickname-generator/
> 
> ...


 
Tried it. 

Signed...

"M-tan"


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm "The Appointment"


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2009)

Your Jersey Shore nickname is: The Good Time


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2009)

The Impact


----------



## Teufel Freundin (Jan 13, 2010)

Your Jersey Shore nickname is: S-Cat


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

"The Incident"

What, I'm just one?  :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> "The Incident"
> 
> What, I'm just one? :lol:


 
They don't know you very well do they, obviously they know not of your history with Maglite 

signed 
The Impact


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> They don't know you very well do they, obviously they know not of your history with Maglite
> 
> signed
> The Impact



Or my secret worship of Guys Who Left Peabody.

Signed,  The Girl Who Left Peabody. :lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 13, 2010)

Admittedly I've only watched a portion of one episode, but can someone explain to me the contempt that these people have drawn upon themselves?  How are they different than all the other vapid mouth-breathers that have been on MTV over the years?


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

Episode?  

I thought Jersey Shore was a place south of New York where you could eat fried clams, listen to Bon Jovi and hear engaging dialogue like "Hey Tina, get off the Pontiac!"   "Aww Tony, I'm gettin' a tan"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> Or my secret worship of Guys Who Left Peabody.
> 
> Signed, The Girl Who Left Peabody. :lol:


 
Ahhh you just want me for my maglite 

signed 
The impact....aka the Guy who left "West" Peabody.


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Ahhh you just want me for my maglite
> 
> signed
> The impact....aka the Guy who left "West" Peabody.



Same zip code


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> Same zip code


 
True :asian:

But you still can't borrow my maglite


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> True :asian:
> 
> But you still can't borrow my maglite



Oh really?   I know how to tempt you!  

Trees...Xue...look at all the beautiful trees....


----------



## Omar B (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine is "The Tan-ticle."  Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 13, 2010)

Your Jersey Shore nickname is: B-Muscle.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 13, 2010)

Juice Box


----------



## teekin (Jan 13, 2010)

Ohhhhh Kory, I'm so sorry. :roflmao:and I thought mine was bad.
Seems "_*Last Call*_" may be the lesser of two evils. :whip1:

lori


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 13, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> Ohhhhh Kory, I'm so sorry. :roflmao:and I thought mine was bad.
> Seems "_*Last Call*_" may be the lesser of two evils. :whip1:
> 
> lori


 
Yeah, I had to go back to the page to make sure that the "Male" radio button was selected.  But that was the default, so "Juice Box" it is.

D'you suppose they mean steroids...?


----------



## teekin (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 13, 2010)

"Tan Jovi"....

Sounds like Bon Jovi after he's been out in the sun too long...


----------



## Omar B (Jan 13, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Your Jersey Shore nickname is: B-Muscle.



B-Muscle?  Ok, I'll take it, I'm not particularly muscular.

I wish I got a name like "The Crime Scene," or "The Taxidermist."


----------



## teekin (Jan 13, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> "Tan Jovi"....
> 
> Sounds like Bon Jovi after he's been out in the sun too long...


 
I once knew a Shaun we called ShaunBonJovi for his ability to get laid by whomever he wanted. We figured the only guy who got more girls than him was , you got it, Bon Jovi.

But I like your better. :ultracool
lori


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 13, 2010)

natural light

....sounds more like new age-y kinda nickname...

ah well, I think I'll stick to the nickname bestowe don nme by one of my clients in the middle of a psychotic episode....White Chocolate

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Carol (Jan 13, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> natural light
> 
> ....sounds more like new age-y kinda nickname...



OOOOhhhhhhhh...............where I went to high school, Natural Light or Old Style was everyone's first drunk.  It was cheap and sold in 12 packs.

Ack.  After that I swore off beer.  Until...college.  :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> Oh really? I know how to tempt you!
> 
> Trees...Xue...look at all the beautiful trees....


 
must..... beat.... trees.......

NEVER trust a tree


----------



## Flea (Jan 13, 2010)

A-Scream.

Nice to be a hot item for a change!  "We _all_ scream for ..."


----------



## David43515 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Operation


----------



## teekin (Jan 13, 2010)

The Operation, now thats just COOL.   It's  like being "The Hatchet"


----------

